# Found German Shepherd OHIO 2008



## berger122 (Jun 27, 2009)

I found a large Male German Shepherd in Shelby, Ohio in September of 2008. I posted an ad in our local paper w/no response. I have been keeping him in hopes of finding his owners. I do NOT want to take him to the local shelter as I am afraid he is going to be put down. He is approx 6 yrs old according to the vet. He has no Microchip. He was wearing a collar with no tags, although it appears there may have been tags at some point as the collar has the small metal ring that holds tags. When I found him has was losing his hair (due to food or flea allergy) and has an ear condition in both ears. He is mainly black with a small amount of tan on him. (as his hair grew back more tan has appeared). He loves to chase sticks and balls, knows what "go for a ride" means and knows "sit". He does not like cats, and he gets snappy when excited. He is EXTREMELY strong. I believe he has been an outdoor dog. Please describe the collar he was wearing along with whether he is neutered or not. If you are local and could provide a good, safe outdoor home please contact me.

*photos published on craigslist lost and found in the Mansfield Ohio area*


----------



## berger122 (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm new to this and I'm trying to post his pics - hopefully this works?!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is so very nice of you to save this boy and try to find his home. He looks PB to me and I think that he is what they call a Blanket black/tan, heavy on his saddle in black. Maybe his owners don't want him? I thing he is handsome boy! Hope you find him a wonderful home.


----------



## berger122 (Jun 27, 2009)

I am a huge animal lover and have a bleeding heart for any animal in need. You will never see a starving stray around my house! My local animal shelter still uses a gas chamber and there is NO WAY I will ever take him there. He is a good boy and deserves a loving home - it's not his fault he got lost, or dumped. I have often wondered if his owners could not afford to take care of him anymore and just let him go. His skin condition was very bad and he had lost A LOT of hair. I thought it was mange at first but the vet said food or fleas so I put him on a good quality food, treated for fleas and sprayed his bare skin several times a day w/cortisone spray and everything grew back in no time. I can't afford to get his ears taken care of though - she thought that might also have been due to an allergy as well. I've tried treating them myself, and although better, it is beyond any home treatments. I will post a couple pics of what he looks like now that he has gained some weight and his hair grew back. He is in MUCH better condition now and is a beautiful dog! I'm desperate to find a home for him as I really can't afford to feed him plus my other dog and 4 cats. I'm a single parent and recently had to take another job with a big pay cut!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I have aked for this to be moved to non urgent as he does need a home.


----------



## berger122 (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh, by the way - you said he looks PB to you - what is PB??? Here are the pics I took this morning. We named him "Chief"


----------



## berger122 (Jun 27, 2009)

He looks like a totally different dog, doesn't he?? He is just beautiful!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

PB means Pure Bred.


----------



## berger122 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ahhh - thanks! LOL - I should have figured out what PB meant but I was thinking it meant pretty big - lol!! (and he is pretty big too - 100+ lbs I'm guessing)


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is wonderful you nursed him back to health. He certainly looks good now.

I wish you could keep him but you can't, you should look for a local GSd rescue group in your area. I think there must be some. check Petfinder.com and plug in your zip code. Then you can contact them and ask them for help getting him a home.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you so much for saving him!

but......PLEASE....don't advertise for an outdoor home


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I agree on both counts! Thanks for taking this sweet guy in. Most of the dogs I foster have been exclusively outdoor dogs before coming into rescue and without exception all have made the transition to indoor pets, which they very much enjoy. If you find an adopter interested in doing that, I'd be more than happy to offer any tips or suggestions for easing the transition.


----------



## berger122 (Jun 27, 2009)

All my pets have always been indoor. I believe Chief has always been an outdoor dog. While I think it would be absolutely awesome if someone would want to make him and indoor pet, I am not sure how he would do. I would hate to see him in the same situation, or worse because he peed in someone's house. I think that as long as a dog is provided for in the proper way and receives the proper attention and love, there is nothing wrong w/being kept outdoors. I don't think it is ideal, but as long as it is done in the correct manner, he would be ok. It sure beats being a starving stray, or being hit by a car, or in the dog pound. I'm certainly not going to hand him over to someone that will chain him up and forget about him. I will make sure that he goes to a responsible person, and if I can't find the "right" person for him, then I will just have to find a way to keep him w/me. He has been kept outdoors since I found him, although he was kept in the garage during the winter with a heater and dog house in the garage. He has done great. He could never be in my home as I have 4 indoor cats (all strays I have taken in) and he does NOT like kitties AT ALL! But who knows - maybe he would do good inside. I am assuming he would not only because He goes to the bathroom in the garage despite being left out and more than an adequate number of time dailey. He stays outside now since it is warm but does go into the garage at night.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Kazoo -

Where in Ohio is Shelby? I am in North Ridgeville - west of Cleveland - are you far away?


----------



## berger122 (Jun 27, 2009)

Shelby is near Mansfield - Sorry I took so long to get back to you. I have not been on here for a while. Still have had no luck finding a home for Chief. I was emailing w/a lady who was pretty serious but she backed out in the end. Very disappointing. She was hesitant because of not knowing his shot history, possibility of heartworm, etc. I guess I don't really blame her for her reservations. I'm going to have to at least try to find a way to afford to get him to the vet and be tested for heartworm and get him on a preventitive.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Kazoo -

Don't feel bad - I haven't had time to be on here lately either. Would you like me to help you find him a home? I have many, many GSD lover friends and contacts in rescue up here - I'm only about a hour north of Mansfield - I'm right off of both the turnpike and I-480. I can get to 71 in less than ten minutes. I would take him myself if I didn't already have two - I just adopted my male from the SPCA in December. Please let me know if you would like my help. You can PM me or reply here. I'll watch for your reply.


----------



## berger122 (Jun 27, 2009)

Absolutely YES! I would love some help finding him a home! That would be WONDERFUL!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Do you know if he's good with other dogs? Something in that face just calls to me. I so very much wish I could take him in.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

I just wanted to say you did an amazing job with him, he looks like a completely different dog now, and obviously is doing much better. Good luck finding this boy a home.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for taking this dog in. He sounds like a sweetheart. Finding him a home will be difficult b/c he is an outdoor dog and b/c he hasn't had any vetting. Perhaps there is a clinic in your area that offers a discount for foster dogs? The chances of him being heartworm positive are pretty high since he's an outdoor dog. I know you wouldn't want anything to happen to him so please get him into a vet for a checkup and a SNAP4 test at the vet least, before you adopt him out. 

Have you contacted any rescues in your area? They might be able to help you.


----------



## berger122 (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm not sure how he is w/other dogs. He has had a little contact w/my dog Buster and they just sniff eachother, and he's sniffed my neighbors dogs and seems to pay them no mind. In a play setting I am not sure how he would do. I do realize the chances of him testing positive for heartworm would be pretty good. I'm not sure if his previous owners had him on a preventitive or not. I only leave him out during the day, and in the evenings I bring him into the garage - because of the mosquitos.
He may have been on the run for some time based on his condition, or he may just have been neglected. I wish there was an area vet that would help me out, but I have tried w/other strays and had no luck. I once spent over $200 on a stray cat that came to me with such a severe respiratory infection, he would have died w/out help. Poor guy could barely breath. I took him to the vet, brought him indoors while he was being medicated and set him free once he was healthy again. He hung around for a few days then disappeared, back to wherever he came from. It seems all the strays know to come to my house - lol. 
I had a lady that was very interested in Chief, but the vet history and heartworm possibilities kept her from taking him. I will have to find a way to at least get him tested for heartworm, and at least get him some shots. There is a roaming animal clinic, but they have not been in this area that much this year. Hopefully they will be nearby soon and I have the cash to spend. 
I will find something for him hopefully. I currently have too many animals, and just took in a friends dog temporarily while she tries to find a place to live, after breaking up w/her girlfriend.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Is there any chance the Richland County Humane Society would help with low-cost heartworm testing/preventative? Or maybe they would know of a vet in the area who would work with you at a discounted price?

http://www.adoptourstrays.com/index.html


----------

